# usa trains SD 70 MAC



## mike c (May 15, 2010)

I want to jump from o scale to G, I like the usa trains sd70 mac but dont know much about it. is it a good loco? what about the detail. i have all ATLAS O diesels and want to have the same details on the SD 70 MAC.


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Mike,

This site by Greg Elmassian has been a great resource of information and reviews for me.


USA Train SD70 review 

Rick


----------



## claus (Dec 27, 2007)

I am in the same situation as you. I have two of the USA SD70 MACs in Norfolk Southern. The ]y are nice not not really 100% accurate, Norfolk Southern did not own any MACs. Also they have white around the windshields but no horse head logos. They should either have the older logos and black around the windshields or the horse heads and white around the windshields. Of coarse I knew this before I bought two of them and bought them anyways, so I guess it's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I own 3 SD70MACs all in Conrail's scheme. The scheme itself is well done on this model but the only things i really dont like are the floppy axle on the front of them and on the earlier models of them the traction tires. 

I honestly own more Aristocraft power than I do USA just because of the darn near bulletproof history I've had with Aristo's products in the past 6-7 years of me using their products.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike,
The Macs are SWEET.............They run as great as they look and they pull like theres no tommarrow. USA trains makes the best of the best you wont be disappointed, heres some videos of mine in action. I own 13 of these beastys.


----------



## mike c (May 15, 2010)

thanks guys, think i will get the UP FLAG SD70 MAC, or the red and silver BNSF . this engine would look good just for display. but the BNSF unit needs wethering, its to clean.lol


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Not meaning to hijack this thread, but to expound on what I believe are the two largest Diesels available in G Gauge or 1/29th scale for those that don't like the G gauge moniker, how about some comparrisons 

USAT SD70 MAC or Aristo Craft Dash 9 

So which is? 

Longer? 

Heavier? 

What are you likes and dislikes of the two?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy: Yes you hijacker!!! 

Mike: does your layout have large, broad curves, the loco needs some space... you need 8 foot minimum, and at that curvature, the overhang may still derail cars coupled to it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike: You will defiantly need at least 10 ft curves and then you will still swing out further than one likes. I had to extend a lot of my AC switch stands because the engine would keep knocking the switch globes off. Other than that its a great running loco. You also may waant to consisder removing the axle whith the traction tires and replace with regular wheel sets. Cost is cheap about $10 per axle 20 bucks total. Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 26 May 2010 07:39 PM 
Not meaning to hijack this thread, but to expound on what I believe are the two largest Diesels available in G Gauge or 1/29th scale for those that don't like the G gauge moniker, how about some comparrisons 

USAT SD70 MAC or Aristo Craft Dash 9 

So which is? 

Longer? 

Heavier? 

What are you likes and dislikes of the two? 







I dont know which (model) is heavier..but assuming both are scale length (which I believe they are) then the SD70 is *ever so slightly* longer.. 
Dash 9 = 73 feet 2 inches = 30.27 inches
SD70MAC = 74 feet = 30.62 inches..

thats a difference of 0.35 of an inch..
practically speaking, they are basically the same length.

As for the models themselves..I dont own either, but if I could buy only one it would definately be the SD70..
for two reasons:

1. I like USA Trains a lot more than Aristocraft..on several levels.

2. I am SOOOOOOOOOOO incredibly bored with the prototype GE dash-9 widecabs..
My two local Class-1's, NS and CSX, have been running virtually nothing but dash-9's for the past 15 years..
I just cant stand them anymore..so bored..

Scot


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Dash9 Left, SD70 Right








Dash9 TOP, SD70 Bottom








Dash9 Left, SD70 Right


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, as the photo shows, the Aristo sits higher than the SD70, but this is due to the model sitting too high. The prototype heights, if I remember correctly, are within 6" of each other, so when/if you correct the Dash 9 to scale, the models are more similar in appearance/size in the "end" and side by side shots. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I beleive the excuse Aristo gave for the Loco sitting higher was thay modeled it after one that had empty fuel tanks..







What a bunch of DUMB A-ses...........


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

I shot these photos while headed West on I-10 in Arizona a couple of years ago. 





























II JUST HAD TO HAVE ONE!!!


A very nice reminder of my last trip out to the other side of the world. Jan


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

RO-OH, forgot to post this part.










See, I just had to have one!!!









Jan


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Apple Yankee


----------

